# how do you make an awesome planted tank?



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

So I have seen all of these amazing planted tanks and wondering if I could do that with my aquarium. It is a 10 gallon. Just wondering if it is possible. Just curious. What kind of stuff would i need to get? How much would it cost?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, depending on how much you're willing to do to support plant life, you can have all sorts of variety! First, ask yourself how much lighting you want to get and what kind. If you go with a basic full-spectrum flourescent bulb, it'll support a variety of low-light plants. 

The second thing to consider is CO2 injection. You can make a cheap DIY CO2 injector that'll give plants an extra boost (and some require it). 

Thirdly, consider how much care each plant would need. It helps to have fertilizers for all plants, and occasional trimming does a lot of good, but some plants need it more than others.

For beginners, good plants are wisteria, crypt plants, anubias, and various java ferns. I'm a beginner with plants, and I'm also having good luck with compacta and argentine swords. These plants don't require powerful, expensive lighting or CO2 injection. 

No matter what you decide, though, do plenty of research on each species of plant and use a good liquid aquarium plant fertilizer (found at any pet store and pretty inexpensive).


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

To add on to this advice: It really helps to bring in a smart phone or something with you when you go into the store to look up plant names and recommended planting instructions. Often they have a really cool looking plant... it's underwater at the store, so it should be a fully aquatic plant, right? ha! So often they have things like bamboo, fully submerged... or other random non-aquatic plants... there are some grasses that look pretty cool, but will just rot in your tank. it's tricksey. 

Java moss will grow pretty much anywhere underwater (I tried once to grow some partially out of the water and it just died...) as will Java Fern - if you can keep the algae off it. 

Water Wisteria, as mentioned above, is super easy to propagate. It will require a lot of trimming and can easily take over your tank. Other stem plants (plants that grow by just adding another section of plant and going pretty much straight up, that usually spread by sending runners through the tank) tend to grow rather quickly and respond well to trimming and a standard compact florescent bulb. 

Keep in mind, too, the fauna of your tank. Do you have some kind of crazy pleco who is going to uproot everything and possibly even eat it? A goldfish? (who will do the same thing), a geophagus? Silver dollars? (hopefully, none of these are in your ten gallon.)


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

haha nope. Just three guppies.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi aquaninja!

I don't know if this book would be of any help to you, but it helped me tremendously! I am a novice, indeed, but wanted a good looking planted tank, so I researched some good books. The best one I found is "The 101 Best Aquarium Plants" by Mary E. Sweeney. The book is small and compact which makes it easy to carry with you. It is also inexpensive. It has great pixs and good descriptions of the requirements of each plant (light, temp, fert, etc.) as well as the details of setting up a tank for plants. The plants I went with are listed below. You might also consider some driftwood and/or rock to which you can attach the java ferns as well as mosses. 

Cost? It depends on the equipment. Do you have a heater, filters, water testing kit, good substrate, lighting and, last, but good to have, a thermometer? There are many brands of this equipment but I know the folks here can recommend good ones and where to get them.

I have probably left out some stuff, but you didn't say what equipment you already have. Other livestock you might consider to help control the inevitable algae are snails and otto cats ( or something similar).

Yikes! A lot to consider!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Small tank, so easy to buy plants for quantity-wise.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Didnt read the responses,too long,lol.(<-----Lazy today  )

One thing that I myself find helpful is to think of what you want it to come out looking like.Find plants that will grow well in your setup,and design around them.You can draw it up on paper.Of course you can always just get some and throw them in,let them grow a bit and then decide where you think they will look ok at.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Cost cutters:
Walmart "under-the-counter" light strip "Lights of America" $8 light bulb dept.
GE "Daylight" bulb 18" T8(fits above fixture) it must say 6500K on the side of the package/Loew's $8
Aqueo "Full Spectrum" Petsmart $11 Both good plant bulbs/w good visible light. Especially if you intend to use just one bulb.
I use two bulbs but deal/w algae constantly. One tank has two of those on it...mild algae. One has a dual bulb T5 light...mega algae.
But apparently I'm(not the only) the rouge who likes algae so...
Zoo Med Flora Sun is a great plant bulb but has a bit less visible light espec. for one bulb and then your in the $17(for the 18") class bulb.
Not that happy/w the results from Eco-Complete(substrate in tank/w the T8's) so re-doing other tank/w Flourite(original-more iron)
because it has natural fine gravel only now. Have included a pix of that tank now before the wrecking crew gets to it. Just remember I
told you I realize most don't see this "cultivated algae" as their theme type. We'll see after a few months/w the new sub. and some
added decor plus re-organizing of the plants. Also included is a pix of side view of tank/filter. Heater is now in the intake of the filter.
Side view was when tank first set up.




I am still experimenting/w ferts. but now use in tank/w T8's...Tetra Flora Pride/Sea Chem Flourish Comprehensive/API Leaf Zone
In tank/w T5's...Sea Chem Excel/Sea Chem Flourish Comprehensive/Tetra Flora Pride/API Leaf Zone
What I think is actually needed...one bulb like either of the top 2/one fert like Leaf Zone...and build(with caution) from there.
BTW Rotala indica is a fairly easy background plant to grow...just to the right of center in photo. Clic on either twice for closer.


----------

